
Digit Sum – Weekly Challenge - lizmat
http://blogs.perl.org/users/laurent_r/2020/06/perl-weekly-challenge-65-digit-sum.html
======
1cvmask
The site lacks ssl for the login.

~~~
lizmat
Sadly, the blogs.perl.org site lacks many things. It is now officially
recommended to blog somewhere else.

